# What People top 10 herp wish list is



## reptilelover1994 (Apr 27, 2011)

hey guys iam is pretty lame but
not in order
1. Common Blue-Tongue
2. EWD
3. Whites Tree Frog
4. Thick-Tailed Gecko
5. GTP
6. Ackie 
7. Blond Spotted Python
8. Carpet Python
9. BHP
10. Woma


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 27, 2011)

reptilelover1994 said:


> hey guys iam is pretty lame but
> not in order
> 1. Common Blue-Tongue
> 2. EWD
> ...


 
Are you drunk ?


----------



## Colin (Apr 27, 2011)

could be a trick queston dicky


----------



## saximus (Apr 27, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Are you drunk ?


 lol!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 27, 2011)

reptilelover1994 said:


> hey guys iam is pretty lame but
> not in order
> 1. Common Blue-Tongue
> 2. EWD
> ...


 

i have good news ,i think you should be able to have your dream herp collection with out too much problem lol


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 27, 2011)

lol anything for me as my mum wouldnt let me. I'm allowed ONE more reptile before I move out after I get my pink tongue, might as well go for something unique and special to last me 7 years 
Like an ALBINO BLUE TONGUE 
That'll show her :lol:


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 27, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Are you drunk ?


 
Drunk or crazy. I want some of the stuff on the list but not in that order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K3nny (Apr 27, 2011)

no, not crazy, only board, lame, and (possibly) drunk & high 

but yea, theres some on that list that i'd very much like


----------



## reptilelover1994 (Apr 27, 2011)

iam none just there the ones i like i think there kool so yer


----------



## AshMan (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish my wish list was that simple lol, would save me alot of time and money!


----------



## K3nny (Apr 27, 2011)

everything except number 5 you could probably get for abt less than 200$ each, maybe even 100$-ish
anyone dares to estimate?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 27, 2011)

who cares how cheap they are, it is what he likes. I love water dragons so I can understand them being on the list and I'd say he is only 17 so he is not being overly ambitious.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 27, 2011)

It would be a dream of mine to own the animals on his wishlist


----------



## Niall (Apr 27, 2011)

1. Pilbara Rock Monitor.
2. Brown Tree Snake.
3. Rough scale Python.
4. North West Carpet Python.
5. Kimberley Rock Monitor.
6. Water Python.
7. Northern Rough Knob Tail Gecko.
8. North-west Red Faced Turtle.
9. Yellow Faced Turtle.
10. Crested Dragon.

Yes they are all WA native and yes you lot in the East could get all of them if you tryed, thats why I hate you all :x haha


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 28, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Are you drunk ?


 hahaha that's exactly what I was thinking, either that or he was rushing the typing

1: A really high yellow diamond
2:GTP
3:Jag (dont shoot me)
4:Water python ( have a really cool enclosure idea for this one)


----------



## python_boy (Apr 28, 2011)

why are you guys say he is drunk?
top 5
1.rsp
2.gtp
3.albino olive
5.strong black and white diamond
6.light coloured bhp
7.black and yellow jungle, very high colours and clam:S
8.super red hypo bredli
9.tri striped coastal
10. lace monitor bells phrase
not much yanno?


----------



## lgotje (May 7, 2011)

1. albino gtp
2. ella diablo (gtp from greg maxwells collection )
3. albino bhp
3. albino olive
4. high yellow hypo jag
5. rsp
6. amyae
7. salt water croc
8. perentie


----------



## AshMan (May 7, 2011)

Mine:
1: Brown tree snake (Night tiger form)
2: Sand swimmers
3: Common tree snake
4: Keelback
5: GTP
6: Olive
7: BHP
8: Woma
9: Water python
10: Red Belly Black


----------



## Defective (May 7, 2011)

diamond python
hypo & Classic bredli
jungle
albino darwin
lacey - bells phase
yellow spotted
Murray darling
blue tongue
woma
BHP

i will hopefully have a decent job in the city soon so i will be able to leave home and get all this....look out for advertisements in the future


----------



## thomasbecker (May 7, 2011)

1. Green Tree Monitor
2. Kimberly Rock Monitor
3. Bells Lace Monitor
4. Black Blue Tongues
5. Albino Darwin
6. Red Belly Black Snake
7. Freshwater Croc
8. Freshwater Ray
9. Water Python
10. Perente


----------



## Juz92 (May 7, 2011)

1. GTPs
2. Bredlis
3. Blonde Spotted
4. Beardies
5. Smooth Knobtails

I'd be pretty stoked with just those 5


----------



## cactus2u (May 7, 2011)

1. Albino male Olive
2. RSP
3.BHP
4.GTP
5.GTS
If I don't get them in that order I won't stress over it...WILL Have to do alot of sweet talking to she who must be obeyed to get that many on top of the 4 I have.. Maybe get a Bluey or Dragon to start her off....


----------



## jordan-gibson (May 7, 2011)

1. murrey darling carpet python 
that is all... for now...


----------



## cactus2u (May 7, 2011)

jordan-gibson said:


> 1. murrey darling carpet python
> that is all... for now...



Good Start....... for now yeah right doesn't take long before temptation comes along Bad as tattoos herps can't stop @ one


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 7, 2011)

Amazingly enough, I have fulfilled half of my wish list in the last 4 months:
Can cross off
Womas
Gippsland Water Dragons
Central netted (my sons wish list but my house)
Albino Darwin (on Hold) and have a het who is awesome
Bearded Dragon pair (have male white and grey, female yellow coming next week)

Now there is:
GTP
Frillies
Ackies or similar
Spotted tree monitor (can't keep in Vic, grrr)
Striped Het
Boyds
Night Tiger
Red Bellied Black


----------



## Red-Ink (May 8, 2011)

Not much left on my list (not much room either)

Not allowed to keep (top 5)
_E. depessa_
_V. glebopalma_
_V. pilbarensis_
_N. Sheai_
_N. wheeleri_

If I had the room right now
_V. gelleni_
_M. carinata_
_M. s. variegata_ (striped albino)
_M. s. cheynei_ (RP Jullaten)
_A. stimsoni_ (Wheatbelt or Windorah... next season definitely off the list)


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Geez all apart from Red Inks lists are a bit tame hey, nothing really noteworthy on them. Of course since the Nephrurus genus could fill my entire wishlist. :/

My ten with the whole Nephrurus genus included as only one point. :
1. Nephrurus genus
2. Either Pygopus nigriceps or Pygopus robertsi
3. Pletholax gracilis eldensis
4. Morelia kinghorni 
5. Orraya occultus 
6.Pseudothecadactylus cavaticus 
7. Underwoodisaurus sphyrurus
8 Varanus brevicauda
9. Ctenophorus nguyarna
10. And Either Lerista bunglebungle or Egernia depressa. 

10 is really not enough.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 8, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Geez all apart from Red Inks lists are a bit tame hey, nothing really noteworthy on them. Of course since the Nephrurus genus could fill my entire wishlist. :/
> 
> My ten with the whole Nephrurus genus included as only one point. :
> 1. Nephrurus genus
> ...


My list is going in order of ability to fulfil so it will get more extravagant as I go along no doubt


----------



## chase77 (May 8, 2011)

1. RSP
2. GTP
3. SA Woma

That'll do


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

> My list is going in order of ability to fulfil so it will get more extravagant as I go along no doubt


It is a wishlist. Thus mine containing a Lerista with no known photograph.  

I am actually very surprised no one here has said they would like to have a M.oenpelliensis. I mean they may not be in captivity but surely if they came in you all would be jumping to get one?


----------



## Carnelian (May 8, 2011)

_Woma - have 1 here but it is my sons
Olive Python - on its way in about 2 weeks
RSP 
BHP 
Wheatbelt Stimsons
Blonde Spotted
Pygmy Python 
Albino Olive 
Water Dragon 
hypermelanistic bluetongue_


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

Not in any particular order:
M. carinata
A. arafurae
E. stokesii or E. hosmeri (Hosmeri is preferred)
A. ramsayi
P. barbata
A. stimsoni
V. gouldii
Dendrelaphis genus
B. irregularis
V. acanthurus


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 8, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> It is a wishlist. Thus mine containing a Lerista with no known photograph.
> 
> I am actually very surprised no one here has said they would like to have a M.oenpelliensis. I mean they may not be in captivity but surely if they came in you all would be jumping to get one?


 I like my wishes to come true, haha


----------



## fugawi (May 8, 2011)

Oenpelli python
White lipped python
RSP
Pigmy Johnsons Croc (Can't have a dog in backyard )
Night Tiger
GTS
Golden Tailed gecko
Lacey
Breeding pairs of the rest of the Morelia clan
Breeding pair of Pink Flying Pigs
LOL


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 8, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Oenpelli python
> White lipped python
> RSP
> Pigmy Johnsons Croc (Can't have a dog in backyard )
> ...


 Ok, sold, I would like a pygmy croc


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 8, 2011)

Nah the look like Massive childrens  

Wish list = Semi/Aquatic snakes, lizards
and all rock monitors.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 8, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Nah the look like Massive childrens
> 
> Wish list = Semi/Aquatic snakes, lizards
> and all rock monitors.


I'm with you on the semi-aquatic stuff, love anything that requires a water feature.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 8, 2011)

Oh yer and some small and large elapids.


----------



## gex13 (May 8, 2011)

1:dainty tree frog
2:acky
3:rainforest scorps
4:gtp
5:thicktail gecko
6:leaf tail gecko
7:SCORPIONS
8:corn snake
9:leopard gecko
10:emperor scorpion


----------



## sammy_01 (May 8, 2011)

1.green tree python
2. albino drawin
3. albino olive
4.bhp
5. really good black n yellow black n yellow jungle (haha)
6. jag
that's about it


----------



## 87batesy (May 8, 2011)

1. GTP
2. Albino Python
3. RSP
4. Boyds
5. Hypo Bredli

Breeding pair of each which takes my list up too 10


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 8, 2011)

1. Pair of Scaless adders
2. Pair of high yellow GTPs
3.Pair of Sunburst jags 
4.Pair of top notch Jungles
5. Pair of top notch Jungle jags
6. Pair of top notch Caramel jags
7. Pair of top notch White jags
8. Pair of top notch white Diamonds
9. Pair of top notch yellow Diamonds
10. Pair of top notch Julattens


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

> Oenpelli python



Now you are talking. 



> Pigmy Johnsons Croc (Can't have a dog in backyard )


Got to hold one of these was pretty awesome.  



> Breeding pair of Pink Flying Pigs



I'll take a couple of the hatchies.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 8, 2011)

1. Garden skink
2. Yellow Garden skink
3. Red Garden skink
4. Blue Garden skink
5. Pink Garden skink
6. Green Garden skink
7. Purple Garden skink
8. Orange Garden skink
9. White Garden skink
10. Black Garden skink

so yeah, i want a garden skink


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 8, 2011)

Just go outside and get them then. 
They are garden skinks haha


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Just go outside and get them then.
> They are garden skinks haha


 
NO JANNICO, we don't find Garden Skinks 'round Melbourne.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 8, 2011)

Hahaha suck.


----------



## damian83 (May 8, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Hahaha suck.


he should come up here and take our hey mate


----------



## junglelover01 (May 8, 2011)

1.gtp
2.bhp
3.albino darwin
4.woma
5.caramel jag
6.olive
7.rough scale python
8.blue tongue lizard
9..and a girlfriend for my little jungle
10 ican't think of a 10 so i'll just get a partner for one of the other numbers


----------



## damian83 (May 8, 2011)

1. white central beardie (should have it this year)
2. blue phase green tree snake
3. olive
4. b&g jungle
5. yellow spotted monitor
6. patternless childreni
7. wheatbelt stimmi
8. proserpine carpet
9. frilled lizard
10. black headed python


dreamin of a caramel jag but that wont happen soon


got 2 cbd's atm, waiting on the wifes permission for the rest lol


----------



## Trench (May 8, 2011)

Lace monitor (male)
Night Tiger pair
Coal blue tongue pair
GTS pair
Keelback pair
Boyds trio
EWD trio
hypo bredli pair
albino GTP pair
Wheeleri pair
and many more


----------



## Tari-Q (May 13, 2011)

01: Rough scale python
02: Axanthic BHP
03: Common tree snake
04: Wheatbelt stimson python pair
05: Olive python
06: Female B&G jungle python (to go with my male)
07: Male RPM Blonde spotted python (to go with my female)
08: Axanthic Coastal carpet python
09: Arafura file snake
10: Bandy bandy!

I know I will probably never get some of these .. but a girl can dream  I actually had a bit of trouble writing this list because a lot of what I really want, I already have


----------



## Firedrake (May 13, 2011)

All of the above...but living where I do doesn't offer much in the ways of choices


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 13, 2011)

> I know I will probably never get some of these .. but a girl can dream  I actually had a bit of trouble writing this list because a lot of what I really want, I already have


The only one I think you truly have absolute trouble working towards getting is the Bandy Bandy which of course eats predominantly blindsnakes.


----------



## Pinoy (May 13, 2011)

Here's mine at the moment: 
1. Black Darwin
2. Marbled Childrens
3. Woma with perfect, clean, even banding and good contrasting colour
4. Jag/RPM
5. Albino Olive
6. Axanthic BHP
7. Spencers Monitor 
8. Tame Male Water Dragon
9. Pig Nose Turtle
10. Pair of B&Y from Colin


----------



## dihsmaj (May 13, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> 3. Woma with perfect, clean, even banding and good contrasting colour


 
Who doesn't want that?


----------



## Boidae (May 13, 2011)

1)An Oenpelli Python
2)Red Bellied Black Snake
3)South Australian MD
4)BHP (Oh wait I'm getting one )
5)Lowland Copperhead
6)Spencers Monitor
7)Pygmy Crocodile
8 Classic Bredli
9)Scrub Python
10)Green Tree Python

Oh, if any of you guys have some South Australian MD's for sale in Vic, can you please let me know


----------



## longqi (May 13, 2011)

If have access to almost any reptiles from Mambas and Anacondas to every Morph imaginable

My wish list is very small
JUNGLE PYTHONS
Just cannot find one here without at least some Jag in it


----------



## D3pro (May 13, 2011)

1: High yellow 2 tone pure jungle with a jag pattern
2: Snow Carpet (hurry up larks)
3: Axanthic Jag
4: Lucy mac (I know it's out there)
5: High yellow GTP
6: Jagpondro (high GTP %)
7: White Amyae's
8: Albino Pilbs
9: Sunglow snow albinos (Hypo + axanthix + albino)
10: Super zebras


----------



## Boidae (May 13, 2011)

longqi said:


> If have access to almost any reptiles from Mambas and Anacondas to every Morph imaginable
> 
> My wish list is very small
> JUNGLE PYTHONS
> Just cannot find one here without at least some Jag in it



Oh Anacondas, Im very jealous


----------



## snakeluvver (May 13, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> 3:Jag (dont shoot me)


Omfg not the J word!

I want:

1. One more snake, honestly don't care about the species
2. Wheeleri (may be happening soon)
3. Amyae
4. Hypermelanistic blue tongue
5. Pinktongue (will be happening soon)
6. Sandswimmers
7. Eastern water skinks
8. Any egernia sp.
9. An ackie
10. Frillneck


----------



## moosenoose (May 13, 2011)

For me it was all about pythons and colubrids, but now it's all about vens.....well, sort of :lol:

My top most desirable would be in such an order:

1) Inland Taipan or similar (simply because of the challenge - and yes, they are gorgeous!)
2) Colletts Snake (A really unique Blacksnake)
3) King Brown (Another unique blacksnake!)
4) Red Bellied Black (Ahhh who the hell wouldn't have one in their collection! Beautiful big & black!)
5) Chappell Island/ Tasmanian Tiger (I just love tigers! I don't care what form they come in!)
6) Common Tiger Snake (Hey, you can't have too much of a good thing! :lol
7) Brown Tree Snake/ Night tiger (I've got a very soft spot for this species of snake, and would gladly have another one)
8 ) Green Tree Python (A green lazy worm! Anyone want to sell me a dirt cheap one that looks good :lol
9) Brown Snake (Some of these critters are as stunning as anything else out there! Very underrated animal!)
10) Copperhead (Beautiful, difficult, and beautiful! ...did I say beautiful? )


----------



## D3pro (May 14, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> For me it was all about pythons and colubrids, but now it's all about vens.....well, sort of :lol:
> 
> My top most desirable would be in such an order:
> 
> ...


 
Love some of the black snakes, really interesting reptiles. In my head, elapids will always be the true snakes.
Sucks that the missus is scared I might try to handle them with my bare hands and then die haha


----------



## Clarke.93 (May 14, 2011)

1. All Australian geckos.
2. All Australian Snakes.
3. All Australian Lizards.

Only 3, wow you people that want 10 are greedy!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 14, 2011)

> 1. All Australian geckos.
> 2. All Australian Snakes.
> 3. All Australian Lizards.
> 
> Only 3, wow you people that want 10 are greedy!​



Love it but what about the Chelonians or the Crocs, they will feel all unloved...


----------



## kat2005dodi (May 14, 2011)

would love an albino olive!!


----------



## dihsmaj (May 17, 2011)

1. All (yes, all, even non-Aussie) lizards.
2. All (yes, all, even non-Aussie) snakes.

Only 2, wow you people that want 3 are greedy!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 17, 2011)

Well Plimpy I already have all of Earths Eukaryotes out there just waiting for me, why would I need them all in a cage be too stressful.  (I might add the Prokaryotic cells but they are a bit hard to see even with a microscope. )


----------



## gata1 (May 17, 2011)

just mine 

High coloured black and gold jungle.
Woma
BHP
GTP
Amyae
Albino Darwin
Central Bearded Dragon
chameleon
RBB
lace monitor
all with the apropriate enclosures and heating all ready setup


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 18, 2011)

> chameleon



As in the exotic species? Or as in either the Chameleon dragon or Chameleon Gecko of Australia. 
If the exotic species I do not blame you but not a likely thing to get.


----------



## snakebag (May 18, 2011)

Albino blackheaded
Pied albino Darwin
Marbled childrens
Sunburst stimsons
"burnt" childrens (dont think its named or proven yet)
Granite spotted
Albino spotted
Hyper Darwin
Pearl perenthis
"lamington" carpet
Yep Love the morphs


----------



## Octane (May 18, 2011)

Only item 1 on the wish list:-

1: Win Powerball so I can can quit regular employment and expand my collection further (my own little herp zoo). I would also spend time going on trips around the world looking at unique animals of interest especially species that are endangered or rare due to habitat destruction (too many species to see in the wild before they vanish). 

Regards
Octane


----------



## gata1 (May 18, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> As in the exotic species? Or as in either the Chameleon dragon or Chameleon Gecko of Australia.
> If the exotic species I do not blame you but not a likely thing to get.


 
exotic species and yeah they just are cool


----------



## noni (May 18, 2011)

1. Arafura file snake
2. GTP
3. Green tree frogs
4. Pobblebonk
5. A tiny chameleon
6. And a cotton-top tamarin, they are so cute

Oh and a servant to clean all the enclosures


----------



## marteed (May 19, 2011)

Hmmmm, Im sure there are a lot more than 10 as many people would agree but here goes-
bhp
gtp
jags 
rsp
albino darwins
frillnecks
blue tongues
any of the dragons
classic bredli
coastal carpets
Would really love a green iguana and there is definitely more!


----------



## cadwallader (May 19, 2011)

OMG so 
CTS
BTS
Woma all locals 2 of each will do
more ridge tails
black headed monitors
lace monitor 
BHP
jungles
albino olive 
Water monitor 
Red belly 
adders 
i think thats around ten but could go all day...
tigers
lol


----------



## blakehose (May 19, 2011)

-White lipped python
-Perentie
-Black and White Diamonds
-Coastal Tai's
-'Mite phase' Gtp
And.... about 10 more Olive pythons.


----------



## Londos1990 (May 19, 2011)

some really nice choices out there. Mine i guess would be-

1. Albino Darwin (picked up yesty )
2.Albino BHP mmmmmmmm
3.Knob tail geckos
4.Amaye
5.GTP (High Yellow)
6.Red Belly
7. Taipan
8. Albino Olive python
9. Jag 
10. adder

Not much but i could list all day.
7.


----------



## pythons73 (May 19, 2011)

I havent got a wishlist as ive got the snakes i want,however if-when something pops up 4 sale it may be a different story..


----------



## Naga_Kanya (May 20, 2011)

GTS - blue and green pairs, female gold. I could never get enough of these beautiful and fascinating little guys.
Boyd's Forest Dragon trio
Pygmy Mulga Monitor/s
White Lip Snake
Lavender python of some description.
Oenpelli Python (oh hell, make it a breeding pair...and the wing of a mansion to put them in.)
And while we're on the completely unattainable, a close to pure white albino cobra of the sort that made me fall in love with snakes as a very small child.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 20, 2011)

I have most of mine, but have two more species that are still on my wishlist. They are the rough scaled python and darwin carpet.


----------



## Kurama (May 20, 2011)

In no particular order.
C. reticulatus
O. taeniatus
D. superba
V. eremius
V. semiremex
M. oenpelliensis
M. viridis (native)
D. papuensis
H. bungaroides
P. guttata


----------



## thoma1234 (May 20, 2011)

my wsh list is
is GTP
FIERCE SNAK
Woma


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 20, 2011)

> In no particular order.
> C. reticulatus
> O. taeniatus
> D. superba
> ...



You have great taste


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

> C. reticulatus
> O. taeniatus
> D. superba
> V. eremius
> ...



I agree with the great taste. I only ask which C.reticulatus? I would love either. (Coeranoscincus or Ctenophorus.)


----------

